# Alle gestorben????



## Kersbacher (22. Juni 2002)

Ja, was is jetz des?
Wo seids ihr denn alle?

Der tom , den man nur mal kurz in der Startauftellung der 70er in Trieb sieht, aber kaum noch hier im Forum...
hat wohl zuviel mit seiner Alpencross-Vorbeitung zu tun 

Der Berglöwe, (brüüüüüüüüülllll), der wohlberuflich etwas aus der normalen Bahn gekommen ist... 

Die Sandra, die schauen muss, dass sie nicht exmatrikuliert wird vor lauter Jobben und Biken... 

Die Coffee, die gesundheitlich und auch sonst a ganz a bisserl verhindert ist... 

Der Rush, der nur spät nacht eine (fast) auschließlich lesende Rolle einnimmt... 

Der Hornet, von dem man nu gar nüscht mehr hört... 


Nur der liebe Altitude, der alte Fürther, der ist geblieben (obwohl ihn seine Frauen schnell vom Marathon weggeschleppt haben),

und natürlich ich, der arme, alte Kersbacher, allein, hilflos, demotiviert und den Tränen nahe 

Wo seids ihr alle, ihr Franggen??????

Jetz rührts euch schon...


----------



## rush (22. Juni 2002)

...was haben wir getan, der arme Kersbacher ist ganz aufgelöst.  
Wie Du ja schon gesehen hast bin ich noch da und les mal ab und zu was so los ist. Aber meist bin ich dann "spät nachts" zu müde um noch eine Antwort zu tippen. 
Ansonsten ists hier aber schon etwas ruhig im Forum, muss ich zugeben.

Wenn Dir zu langweilig ist dann kommst Du mal vorbei und wir machen die Haustrails im Reichswald unsicher. Morgen schon was vor? 
Warum brauchst Du eigentlich neue Speichen am HR, gefallen Dir die alten nimmer?

Bis bald,
rush


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (23. Juni 2002)

Allemal (das mit dem Reichswald), lieber rush 

Morgen geht leider nicht, weil ich ohne HR bin, ich hatte mehrere Speichenbrüche und man hat mir kulanterweise ein Neueinspeichung angeboten, dauert halt aber seine Zeit 

Aber ich sag Bescheid, gerne....


----------



## rush (23. Juni 2002)

Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass du dein HR bald wieder hast. Du solltest doch aber auch nicht die 3m drops fahren, das hast Du jetzt davon. 
Wenn deine Mühle wieder fährt, machen wir ne Tour, versprochen. Und vielleicht wachen ja noch paar von den Scheintoten aus dem Forum auf bis dahin. 

rush


----------



## Sandra (23. Juni 2002)

ab mittwoch geht es mit den prüfungen los.
bin in den vergangenen wochen noch schwer bikemäßig unterwegs gewesen. erst den "marathon" oder besser das ctf (100 km, 2300 Hm) gafahren, dann das wo.ende darauf den spessart-bike-marathon (60 km, 1600 Hm; kann ich nur empfehlen !!)  und letzte woche mal wieder beim bike-festival in willingen gearbeitet. hoffe meine bike initiative rächt sich nicht bei meinen prüfungen  nach den tests möchte ich dann mitte juli noch den albstadt-bike-marathon im schwabeländle fahren. und dann werde ich auch irgendwann mal wieder (ende juli/anfang august) nach franken kommen (voraussichtlich nach der Transalp challenge).
schöne grüße in die heimat, sandra


----------



## Altitude (25. Juni 2002)

@Kersbacher
net traurig sein... ich war letzte Woche für ein paar Tage am Largo... 
ich wollt mal wissen, ob ich den Altissimo und den Monte Baldo wieder in einem Tag ohne Leichenwagen schaffe.... 

...hat geklappt!!!!  

@Sandra
Doi, Doi, Doi für die Prüfung.....

...was ist mit Deiner Lady-Transalp???? - Wenn Ihr noch keine Fotografin habt, ich könnt mit rasierten Beinen und ner Perücke mitfahren...   

@ Rush
Reischwald??? Wie wärs mit Sonntag 30.06???


----------



## rush (26. Juni 2002)

Schauen wir doch mal ob es am 30.6. klappt, ich müsste Zeit haben.
Wer sonst noch? 

rush


----------



## Sandra (26. Juni 2002)

@ Altitude
wir sind mittlerweile fündig geworden. haben eine fotografin aus dem hohen norden (hamburg) gewinnen können. und mein "testbike" habe ich mittlerweile auch klargemacht - jippi.
freu mich schon wie ein schneekönig ! wenn`s doch nur schon mitte august wäre. dann hätte ich auch diese lästigen prüfungen   bereits hinter mir. irgendwie bin ich  nicht zum studieren geboren. ständig dieser prüfungssch... 

@ hornet: was ist eigentlich mit dir ? bist du verschollen oder kriegst du einfach von deinem neuen orbea nicht genug und kommst daher erst gar nicht mehr aus dem sattel (geschweige denn an den rechner). würde mir dein neues bike nur zu gerne mal anschauen. ich finde die orbea- bikes immer wieder schön. habe auch ein paar in rhens und willingen erspäht. wer weiß, vielleicht fahr ich irgendwann auch mal eines ?! 
lieben gruß an alle IBC-franken  
Sandra


----------



## Kersbacher (26. Juni 2002)

@rush:
Kann leider nicht, wir haben Besuch  Außerdem ist mein HR nich nit wieder da


----------



## Andrush (1. Juli 2002)

Mann, seit drei Wochen neh'm ich mir immer wieder vor, mal in's Local-Forum zu gucken - endlich bin ich abgekommen !
Also, meiner einer ist relativ neu hier (n' Monat) und langsam aber sicher will ich auch nicht mehr alleine fahren - und da Kersbacher mich ja schon mal eingeladen hat...
Wohne in Erlangen, habe als Kettenraucher eine (noch) hundsmiserable Kondition und bin (auch deswegen) eher für technisch anspruchsvollere Touren zu haben - wer nimmt mich mit ?
Erzählt doch mal, was im Raum Nürnberg so abgeht - und überhaupt :
Sommer ! Fahrrad !! Juhuu !!!!!!!!!

* sich schon auf Antworten freu *


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Juli 2002)

ich lebe noch. hatte ein wenig puff in letzter zeit und bin dazu auch noch umgezogen. wohne jetzt in alterlangen. sobald mein hobel wieder fit ist (trieb war wohl etwas heftig für den freilauf) werd ich mal wieder zum biken laden. ich wollte euch ja schon lange mal meine grosse hausrunde zeigen.

so long
hiho
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2002)

@Tom

Tach auch!

ist Dein Freilauf schon fertig???? Hätt mal wieder Bock auf Erlangen!

Alex


----------



## Hornet (1. August 2002)

Gruß an all treuen Franken die sich sorgen um mein Wohl gemacht haben.
Ich lebe noch bin aber derzeit im Exil in München (schon seit Juni und werde es wohl auch noch bis Ende August sein)
und da ich hier eigentlich keinen Internetzugang
habe bin ich quasi mundtod.
Ich melde mich sobald ich wieder in der Heimat bin  -versprochen!!!
Gruß aus der
Landeshauptstadt

und macht euch keine Sorgen ich werds schon schaffen
haltet die Ohren steif


----------

